# Center console light



## jtothefletch (Sep 17, 2010)

Good morning fellow GTOers... one of those things that's been on my list of things to do is to fix the light in the center console. Since I got my car, it has never illuminated. I assume there's a switch or a plunger somewhere to let the BCM know when to send juice to the connection but I can't seem to find it. I replaced the bulb already and obviously, no luck. The glove box light works fine and so does the trunk, just wondering if anyone here has had the same experience?

Thanks


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

In my '65 I replaced the bulb but it still wouldn't light up. took the screws out of the console and lifted it up, found the whole bulb/socket assy was sticking. Sprayed some electric contact cleaner in the plunger/socket, put it all back together and still no light. I then realized that I forgot to put the screws back into the console. Without the screws, no ground, the plunger/socket is a power fed only and the console acts as the ground in the circuit.

Since then no problems, by the way, my plunger/socket is a single orange wire into the plunger assy, it comes from the front dash harness. Hope this helps.


----------

